
Teachers are expected to remain politically neutral. These ones say they can’t - sohkamyung
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/answer-sheet/wp/2016/10/14/teachers-are-expected-to-remain-politically-neutral-these-teachers-of-the-year-say-they-cant/
======
adrianratnapala
There is a cultural slide towards enforcement of piety in society. Nowadays it
is not Christian piety but a new kind of piety derived from centuries old,
noble liberal values.

Schoolteachers are, by the nature of their job, in the business of telling
kids what to think, and so they are among the most likely to get into the
piety enforcement game once it becomes popular.

